# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  aprire un centro polispecialistico

## BEPPO

Buongiorno, un cliente (non medico) la possibilità di aprire un centro polispecialistico( tramite srl di servizi) dove inserirà la figura di un direttore sanitario( un medico) per far svolgere a vari medici professionistici al proprio interno le varie professioni.
I soci della società di servizi possono essere anche non medici? in questo caso è possibile accreditarsi con il servizi SSN ? la fattura viene emessa dalla SRL al cliente privato?
grazie

----------


## BEPPO

> Buongiorno, un cliente (non medico) la possibilità di aprire un centro polispecialistico( tramite srl di servizi) dove inserirà la figura di un direttore sanitario( un medico) per far svolgere a vari medici professionistici al proprio interno le varie professioni.
> I soci della società di servizi possono essere anche non medici? in questo caso è possibile accreditarsi con il servizi SSN ? la fattura viene emessa dalla SRL al cliente privato?
> grazie

  CHI Può AIUTARMI?

----------

